# Outdoor Track



## Jayson (Jun 13, 2009)

I have been a lurker for well over a year now and really enjoyed all that I have learned here. I am a beginner in the truest since of the word. This all started for me several years ago when I purchased my daughter a LGB starter set for Christmas. This has steady grown over the last several Christmas as we have added addition track and cars. Up til now, we have only run our trains at Christmas, indoors around the tree. We have decided that over the summer, we would construct a small outdoor line in a 24' x 24' area. With the demise and uncertainty of LGB, we have found ourselves in a track quandry. I need to purchase additional track (i.e R5 turns) but it has been incredibly difficult to find much less the price. I am wondering if I should purchase another brand? mix the track or just sell my LGB track and purchase new track of the same brand? The thought of mixing track just somehow doesn't seem right. I would appreciate any and all thoughts.

Thanks,
jayson


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jayson,

Don't sell your LGB track. It is well-made and very good quality. I'm sure some on the forum will join in on this inquiry. Mixing track is not a bad thing, just make sure that it is code 332 (same height rail as LGB). I assume the track you have now is brass. If you go to the Train-Li website, Axel Tillman sells track made in Germany (actually better than LGB IMHO). It is a bit pricey. I will include the link to his site.

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/track-brass-track-c-54_92_21.html

Aristocraft sells brass track. Sometimes you can find deals offered through Aristo on their website. 

Their are others making track through companies that were connected with LGB. I'm not real familiar with what has happened with these companies because I use aluminum code 250 fine scale flex track for use on my Fn3 narrow gauge railroad with battery power and RC.

Good luck on your new outdoor railroad and WELCOME!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You should not agonize about mixing track. 

The LGB track (which is now being manufactured) was high quality, both the plastic and the brass. The joiners were, well, ok, but not secure and not the best suited for outdoor use. 

You can get the track from Walthers I believe, who is importing it from Marklin, who owns LGB (at the moment). Train-Li sells track that I believe looks identical to LGB. 

You can mix in stainless steel if you are tired of abrading off the oxidation. 

One thing I will state, it is my strong opinion that the track is the foundation of your hobby, and cutting corners will result in poor operation and frustration. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Have just laid LGB mixed with Tenmille(cheaper) with no problem using the conversion joiners from Tenmille. 
Regards 
Bunny


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason: 
You can mix LGB, Aristo, and USAT brass track. I have all three on my outdoor layout. LGB has a different composition, so it will darken faster than the other two. With time the others will darken as well. I really like the LGB R5 (18000 series) switches. Unfortunately, they are hard to find. I just jot some left handed ones from Trainworld. They are out of Right handed ones. They expect the right handed later this summer. They offered to back order them, but I declined. 

Chuck


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB track fine for out doors you can mix it with Aristo and USA trains. As far as LGB rail joiners, I had some LGB track outside for 18 years with no
problems. As far as switches go I'd go with USA trains big switch if you have the room.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would just mix and match your brass track no big deal. I would recommend staying with all code 332 tho as that is probably what your LGB track is. Later RJD


----------



## Jayson (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses! It would appear that my best option is to keep the current LGB and just add to it. I think i'm going to consider the track at Track-Li and aristocraft and continue planning the initial stages of my layout. 

Thanks, 
jayson


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And welcome to the garden. They're not just for Christmas any more!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Im one of those anal ones. If I have one brand of track I have to stick with it unless their is another brand identical. It would drive me nuts having two different types of track. I think you made the right choice sticking with LGB or whatever is identical to it. 

*Glad to hear you made the move to outdoors you will not regret it. Please keep us posted on your progress.*


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

iIf you don´t care which trains you ran, you can use whatever there is availble. If you plan something like a model rilroad, 
you should consider, that Europeon metre gauge has a different trackbed (sleeper seize and distance) than, let´s say, an American 3 foot line or standard gauge in 1 /29th on 45mm track. 

Overseized brass rail is not the best choice for outdoor use and electricity. You might spend more time poliishing it, than running trains. From my point of view, Code 250 nickel silver or steel rail is the better choice. On the long run, it will be cheaper as well. 

I sold all my old LGB brass which has been laying in the garden for 20 years last year for a very good price. Now is a very good time to do so. It seems that customers in Europe fear, that LGB goes out of business. They are owned by Kingsbridge-Maerklin, who filed for insolvency last February. the company is "For Sale" at the moment. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't see where anyone mentioned brands of track to stay away from. Lionel uses pins at the end of the railes and will not mate up with LGB track. Bachmann track is stamped steel and will not mate up very well plus it rusts like crazy. Also, while the LGB track joiners are relatively snug fitting, the joiners for Aristo Craft are loose. You can use the tiny screws to hold the Aristo Craft track sections together, but where it meets the LGB track, you might want to use a track clamp to insure a tight connections. Below is a link to the tracl clamps I am referring to. There are a couple different brands, but this will show you what they look like 

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-Pack-G-Gauge-Code-332-Brass-Track-Rail-Joiners-Clamp_W0QQitemZ250444371678QQcmdZViewItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item3a4fa5d6de&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A4%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


Randy


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

My layout is small and I worked with AML 332 brass flex track and Splitjaw joiners. I'm sold on the flex track concept in that it allowed me to customize my curves to accomodate the geography. 

gg


----------

